# 04 random high idle problem?



## jessejames (Mar 15, 2008)

My 04 revs as hish as 1,300 rpm's at idle. Does anyone know why this happens? I've checked the throttle body and cable for sticking and it's fine.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an 04 as well, but the only time mine idled that high was right after I ported and polished my throttle body. It idled high for a couple of drives, but then managed itself out of doing it. You install anything new on it recently?


----------



## jessejames (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a Hurst short throw, the motor is stock as of now.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Mine does that in the morning for a few mins after startup. Once on the road for a few mins, it goes away. I wouldn't worry about it, unless it's constant.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

and naturally, since I posted saying mine righted itself, I now idle as high as 1500rpm while coastin in neutral/pushing the clutc in. once I stop moving the rpm's drop to normal 1000/800 depending ac on/off. 

Did you ever get yours fixed?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I have an 05 and am having problems with it too , mine surges when the a/c is on and you are at a stop with the clutch in. Also runs really really rich , u can see the extra fuel burning out the exhaust pipes!!! The a/c is free and working just fine....... Mine is programmed so i am gonna have to clear it and buy a new superchip or diablo for it i guess!!!! Has me stumped , i thought it might of been the tps sensor but doesnt look like it.. I was wondering if mine is switching performance modes, threw the a/c button , i have some plugs and crap wired into my body control module...??? Have no idea what it is or does??


----------



## Will04GTO (Nov 28, 2016)

*04 high idle*

I know this thread is old and I've never used any of these forums before. I have an 04 GTO M6 with mo mods besides a CAI JBA mid-pipes and an SLP catback and since the weather has gotten cold on the first start of the day the car will idle anywhere from 1300-1600 and will do so until the car has warmed up and been turned off and back on. It will rev closer to 1600 if the car is moving (with the clutch fully depressed) and closer to 1300 or slightly lower if it is at a complete stop.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What "C"AI?


----------

